# Cleft Lip



## TTCFlorea

I don't know if this is the right spot to be posting but thought I would give it a try. I had my 20 week scan about 2 weeks ago and was told my lil boy has a cleft lip. I am still waiting to go see a specialist and get a 3d scan. I was lucky enough to already be a member of BNB and posted something in the 2nd tri and got some wonderful feedback as well as meeting one mom that has gone through this about a year ago. Is there anyone out there that is going through this now or has recently? I would really like to hear others stories and experiences. I also would like to see some 2d 20 week scans that had confirmed cleft. Thank you all! 


Our scan
 



Attached Files:







mail.google.com.jpeg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 35









Pic 2.jpeg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Thistledown

I found this which might help you, they have 3 movies of ultrasounds with a cleft lip. 

https://embryology.med.unsw.edu.au/Movies/ultrasoundabnormal.htm


----------



## TTCFlorea

Awesome thank you very much!


----------



## mrsa88

Hi, well my daughter is 11weeks old now and we were told at our 20week scan that she had a cleft lip and palate, at first I felt like my world had collapsed and I was devastated. We were so lucky tho that we have a cleft nurse that came to see us within a few days and also had a 3d scan. This helped us immensely and we couldn't have come to terms without this help! 

As I've said isabelle is 11week old now and has her lip operation in just over a week, this time has come round so fast and we get worried each day as her cleft will disappear and we love it! 

If you can get all the help and support available to you as this was priceless! 

If you want anymore information please message me Xx


----------



## emmasmama

I just had my son 18 days ago and he has a cleft lip we never knew before hand so it was a it shock to us i live in ontario canada and i was referred to sick childrens hospital and they told us it was very common and my son is going in for surgery when he is 3 months old hope you are doing well and take care


----------

